# Logo in Systemeigenschaften ändern



## B-Naughty (12. Oktober 2004)

Schönen guten Tag 
Ich möchte gerne das Windows logo in den Systemeigenschaften ändern (siehe Bild).






Ich möchte es gerne mit meinem Firmenlogo ersetzen.
Am besten währe es, wenn ich z.B. mittels nlite das gleich für jede Windows Installation ändern könnte.

Die Frage ist, wie stell ich das an, bzw. welche datei muss ich wie verändern?

Über helfende Antworten währe ich sehr dankbar

MfG Naughty


----------



## xCondoRx (12. Oktober 2004)

Du musst ein Bitmap haben das du im Ordner C:\Windows\system32 speicherst.. Das Logo muss oemlogo.bmp heissen.. Dazu kannst du noch Informationen zu der Firma, wie etwa Anschrift etc., in einer INI Datei speichern, die dann auch in den Systemeigenschaften angezeigt werden.. Diese Datei muss oeminfo.ini heissen..


----------



## Thomas Darimont (12. Oktober 2004)

Siehe dazu auch:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?t=133603

Gruß Tom


----------

